# Baits



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What are some good artificials to use during this time of year?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Plastic worm on the bottom slow.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Johnson's Beatle spin for Crappie.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Dynamite and a dip net oke


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

_I like to use a crank bait fished slow, but with the way the weather has been its up in the air what to use._


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure for the pan handle but I've been fishing in central Florida since 1981 and here is my expereince fo rdown here..

Jan.-Feb. 15th

Crappie / specks Artificial Hal Fly jig..either jig slowly off the bow of your boat , or drift on the bottom.

Live bait...hook minnow through both lips..fish with bobber about 1 -2 feet off th ebottom.

Shellcrackers/ red earred sunfish..fish the bottom with smallest split sho tyou got..1/2 of BB and live red worm

Feb, 15th through April 15th..Bass.

most successful ..live shiner ..2 foot off the bottom

Artificial..Soft rubber worms..pegged Texas rig..flip or pitch in heavy cover..20 pound Power Pro line.

Weeds..white weedless spinner baits or top water

April 15th - June 1st..bluegill ..red worms bottom..

or fly rod poppers....or 1/16th ounce rooster tails or beetle spins


----------

